# Zoom auf die Erde



## Chronix (19. Juli 2004)

Hi, Leutz!
Ich habe ein Problem: Ich wollte in einer Präsentation aus dem Weltall auf  die Erde, wenn es geht sogar auf ein bestimmtesnGebäude zoomen!
Ich dachte das Programm D-Sat 6 wäre dafür geeignet!
Hat jm. eine Idee wie ich das machen könnte?
Muss ich das als Video oder als Bilddatei machen, oder ganz anders?
Danke im Vorraus, Chronix


----------



## onlYTrash (19. Juli 2004)

Möglich wäre es mit Aftereffects. Wenn Du die Bilddaten in entsprechender Größe vorliegen hast dann kannst Du einfach auf das Bild Zoomen.  

Die Frage ist was Du für Programme zur Verfügung hast. Was bietet Dsat denn genau? Nur große Sat Bilder?


----------



## Chronix (20. Juli 2004)

Ja, das sind Satelitenbilder!
Ich weiß nicht, wie dasn Paket genau asssieht, da ich es nicht habe und im www noch nix gefunden habe!
Was ist den mit dem Programm, das du angesprochen hast?


----------



## onlYTrash (23. Juli 2004)

Adobes Aftereffects!? Damit wäre Dein Vorhaben wohl zu realisieren. Verlange aber bitte nicht das ich Dir jetzt erkläre wie man das macht. Ansonsten könnte man auch wohl Flash, Premiere, etc dafür nehmen.
Gruß
ot


----------



## Receiver (23. Juli 2004)

Das ganze musst Du als Video machen. Die Bilder die Du von DSat bekommen wirst sind aber hundert pro zu klein, um mit After Effekcts drauf zu zoomen. Wenn Du das wirklich mit nem Zoom machen willst, dann solltest Du Dir vielleicht ein paar wirklich große Bilder von der Erde ausm Netz suchen. Ich habe mal Bilder runtergeladen, wo jedes an die 150 MB groß war. Damit kann man schon ganz gut zoomen.
Meiner Meinung nach würde aber nur ein Zoom nicht wirklich realistisch aussehen. Ich würde an Deiner Stelle eher versuchen mir ausm Netz ein Morphing-Programm runterzuladen. Dann nimmst du Satellitenbilder, die verschiedene Höhen zeigen und lässt diese ineinander morphen. Wenn Du es gut hinbekommst wäre diese Variante für Dich wahrscheinlich am einfachsten. Wenn Du nämlich einfach nur drauf zoomst brauchst Du irgenwann (wenn du nicht mehr weiter zoomen kannst) so oder so das morphin-programm, um einen weichen übergang zu erhalten. Ne andere Möglichkeit wäre dann halt auch noch als weichen Übergang Wolken einzubauen, so dass der Bildschirm kurz von Wolken bedeckt ist, und wenn die Kamera durch die Wollken durch ist sieht man dann das nächste Bild.

Mit dem Zoom auf ein Gebäude dürftest Du glaubeich Probleme bekommen, weil DSat nciht wirkliche Nahaufnahmen von der Erde zeigt (die haben ja keine Satellitenbilder vom CIA verwendet oder so...)


----------



## Yzuta (2. September 2004)

wow 150 mb
wo hast du diese bilder gefunden
ich würd auch so bilder brauchen
tschau rb


----------



## Receiver (23. September 2004)

Vielleicht nicht mehr ganz so frisch, aber mir ist wieder eingefallen wo ich die Links zu den Bildern gefunden habe. Und zwar in diesem Thread vom Forum auf hackermovies.com

siehe Beitrag Nummer 13...

http://web2.1289-1.1st-housing.de/28844


----------



## Receiver (23. September 2004)

ach ja...und wie ich gerade sehe, sind die bilder gar nicht 150 MB groß, sondern bis zu 410...
naja, viel spaß beim saugen!


----------



## Chronix (23. September 2004)

Danke für die Antwort!
Allerdings hab ich die Präsentation gestern abgegeben und brauch sie nu nichtmehr!
Trotzdem danke!


----------



## Copymaster (3. Oktober 2004)

Die Links sind leider tot, kann mal jemand andere reinstellen wenn er welche kennt?!
Suche große Bilder von der Erde (<150 MB)

Danke


----------



## Copymaster (7. Oktober 2004)

gibt es sowas nicht noch wo anders?

PLZ help


----------



## Borsty (18. Oktober 2004)

hätte auch Interesse


----------



## MrMo (19. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab hier was gefunden
LINK
ist zwar net ganz so groß aber vielleicht kann damit der ein oder andere auch schon was damit anfangen.

Hab auch intresse an so großen Bildern, also wer welche hat, bitte posten


----------

